
Decision Fatigue (2011) - mappu
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/08/21/magazine/do-you-suffer-from-decision-fatigue.html
======
imglorp
My applied takeaway:

> “Good decision making is not a trait of the person, in the sense that it’s
> always there,” Baumeister says. “It’s a state that fluctuates.” His studies
> show that people with the best self-control are the ones who structure their
> lives so as to conserve willpower. They don’t schedule endless back-to-back
> meetings. They avoid temptations like all-you-can-eat buffets, and they
> establish habits that eliminate the mental effort of making choices. Instead
> of deciding every morning whether or not to force themselves to exercise,
> they set up regular appointments to work out with a friend. Instead of
> counting on willpower to remain robust all day, they conserve it so that
> it’s available for emergencies and important decisions.

------
BIackSwan
I wonder what effect this has on YC interview decision making.

Would be great to do an analysis on the acceptance rate in the morning or just
after the break vs later in the day and see if there are significant
deviations in the rate.

------
Selfcommit
NYTimes.com wants to Download multiple files? WTF?

Gist of the download:
[https://gist.github.com/selfcommit/fba6d3c38b6365625bce](https://gist.github.com/selfcommit/fba6d3c38b6365625bce)

~~~
xlm1717
That looks like it wants to download just one file.

